
Canvas in 3D - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/canvas-in-3d
======
lallysingh
But.. they're putting OpenGL ES in HTML5's canvas as is.

Quoting from: <http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/the-canvas.html> "A future version
of this specification will probably define a 3d context (probably based on the
OpenGL ES API)."

------
llimllib
I hope they open source this.

~~~
hugs
<http://www.xs4all.nl/~peterned/3d/static/js/Canvas3D.js>

It's JavaScript. View Source is your friend. Now what I _don't_ see is any
mention of a license. In that respect, yes, I agree, I hope they release this
under an open-source license.

~~~
llimllib
I'm aware that I can view the source, I just can't use it without a license.

------
curiousgeorge
quite impressive. thanks for posting, will play around with it.

